# some new residents



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Hoping for more...









Great colours with direct flash...









and he's just looks like a pudgy little guy....









the 2 of them are kinda like the King of Queens couple. lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

see any resemblance?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

she's about 2" and he's about 3"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Stunning pics as always!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice love the colors great pics . What speed are you shooting at Iam still getting used to my new camera.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pictures, the picture of shirmp is my favorite.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I shoot anywhere from 1/180 to 1/30th of a sec and anywhere from f1.4 to f11 at 100-1600 ISO, depending on what I'm after or get at the particular time. Sometimes with just camera flash, no flash or I set up an external over the tank. Usually with my manual focus lenses.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

As always stunning photo's!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> I shoot anywhere from 1/180 to 1/30th of a sec and anywhere from f1.4 to f11 at 100-1600 ISO, depending on what I'm after or get at the particular time. Sometimes with just camera flash, no flash or I set up an external over the tank. Usually with my manual focus lenses.


Thanks I quess I just have to keep it up till I get it right lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow those look good! Glad you like em! And yes there is a slight resemblance.
Haha...


----------

